
Show HN: Press Kite – Press kits for startups - chrisfrantz
https://presskite.com
======
chrisfrantz
Hey HN, we built Press Kite to provide a free and easy way for startups to
build press kits for their company, no matter the size. Public relations is an
expensive and slow moving field that looks very opaque from the outside
looking in. We're building tools to help startups overcome those challenges.

Our app is built with Next.js and a Laravel backend. On the backend we have a
GraphQL api with middleware to handle image uploads. On the frontend we have
React, Apollo, and TypeScript, with styling done via utility classes
(tachyons) and components that intelligently merge class overrides.

Let us know if you have any questions or feedback, thanks!

------
dnp5
Just stopping by to say I love your branding. Such a clever play on “press
kit” and really evokes something taking off. Well done. :)

